
Where the Educated Millennials Congregate - paulpauper
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-05-22/educated-millennials-are-a-good-problem-for-u-s-cities
======
myself248
Hello from Royal Oak, Michigan, smack in the middle of the second chart. :)

The text oversimplifies a bit. I think the group is moving into the city just
as much as the suburbs. It's just that the city-proper has such a large
population, a few zipcodes around downtown and midtown (the so-called "7.2
square miles") are easily swamped by the enormous expanse of the overall city
(142 square miles). The same number of grads in a much smaller suburb like
Royal Oak can seriously affect the numbers.

That being said, Metro Detroit is a fantastic place for startups, makers,
manufacturing, and culture. Rent is affordable if you want to rent, land is
cheap if you want to own, and wages that look so-so on a national scale are
downright lucrative in light of the cost of living. We constantly rank high on
wage-to-cost analyses, even worldwide. It's no wonder to me that we show up in
this article, too.

------
Fins
This would have been far more interesting if it were showing inflows (and
outflows, I guess) rather than a static percentage. As is it just shows that
in, say, Chicago you still can afford it without being an educated millennial
doing "computer stuff", and Mountain View you can't.

------
baron816
I read this earlier today.
[https://beta.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/how-san-
fran...](https://beta.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/how-san-francisco-
broke-americas-
heart/2019/05/21/ef9a0ac0-70ea-11e9-9eb4-0828f5389013_story.html?outputType=amp)

It made me think that a lot of the hatred towards the changing landscape of SF
is really just generational warfare. Older, established generations seem to
resent the few millennials who have managed to eek out a halfway decent living
for themselves despite everything.

Edit: I don’t think it’s intentional, but it’s unavoidable that complaints
about “our city’s culture is changing” really come down to “our generation’s
culture was better than your generation’s culture.”

~~~
dang
If you're going to comment about generational warfare, please don't propagate
it while doing so. That just leads to more resentment and makes discussion
less interesting.

~~~
rinchik
Off-topic, but in reference to one of the dead comments in this thread, can't
help but noticing that HN became a subject to a heavy trolling. After seeing
Twitter-like interactions here, wondering if there are any built-in tools to
prevent HN from becoming as an aggressive and uncivil as Twitter? I mean aside
from manual flagging?

Also curious what led to this. HN seems to be very constructive and pretty
boring to attract a Twitter-like action.

~~~
seangrant
Extreme moderation that makes conversation as boring as possible. That's how
subreddits like /r/science stay sane.

